# Security of device/data:iPhone vs Android



## whitestar_999 (Sep 4, 2017)

@SaiyanGoku say whatever bad things you usually do about iPhone but you got to admit when it comes to security android comes nowhere close to iPhone(probably why terrorists prefer iPhone whether in USA or India ).
Why tracking your stolen mobile phone may be tougher than ever - Times of India


> Apparently, it is easier to junk the IMEI in phones that run on the cheaper MTK processor. Handsets fitted with Qualcomm Snapdragon are harder to crack, though they are not totally tamper-resistant. *Changing the IMEI number of Apple handsets is, however, not possible because the flashers do not work on iPhones.*


At least if your iPhone gets stolen you can be assured that nobody else will be using it unlike Android where somebody will be using your phone after paying some amount to thieves.Sure your iPhone will get dismantled but it is one thing to sell parts after physically taking apart a phone while it is another matter when entire phone is simply usable by other person.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 4, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku say whatever bad things you usually do about iPhone but you got to admit when it comes to security android comes nowhere close to iPhone(probably why terrorists prefer iPhone whether in USA or India ).
> Why tracking your stolen mobile phone may be tougher than ever - Times of India
> 
> At least if your iPhone gets stolen you can be assured that nobody else will be using it unlike Android where somebody will be using your phone after paying some amount to thieves.Sure your iPhone will get dismantled but it is one thing to sell parts after physically taking apart a phone while it is another matter when entire phone is simply usable by other person.



If you are using a flagship Android device like say a Galaxy then you can't change the imei number thanks to Knox and other security features in those phones. By can't I didn't mean that it's not possible but it is hard. That San Bernardino's terrorist's SHITpple was locked and then the FBI paid an Israeli company $$ to get it unlocked. It is hard but still crackable.

Anyways I think op is a fake, get an Android lol.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2017)

What are you talking about,a simple search on google reveals lots of results for unlocking/cleaning/changing IMEI of samsung galaxy series till s8?As for unlocking Apple,that phone was running an older version of iOS(not the latest at that time) & Apple was already aware of this vulnerability & it was already patched in their latest iOS version at that time.Whatever you say,Apple iPhone is much more secure than Android phones in general & that is a fact.Of course there may be some android models which may come but those are rare exceptions.One of my friend regularly visits gaffar mkt which is the biggest mobile market in India & there only android phones are available to be bought as stolen goods never iPhones.Shopkeepers there simply disassemble iPhones for their parts but never try to sell them because they know it cannot be done.Stolen/unlocked androids are available quite easily though at right places in market.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 5, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> What are you talking about,a simple search on google reveals lots of results for unlocking/cleaning/changing IMEI of samsung galaxy series till s8?As for unlocking Apple,that phone was running an older version of iOS(not the latest at that time) & Apple was already aware of this vulnerability & it was already patched in their latest iOS version at that time.Whatever you say,Apple iPhone is much more secure than Android phones in general & that is a fact.Of course there may be some android models which may come but those are rare exceptions.One of my friend regularly visits gaffar mkt which is the biggest mobile market in India & there only android phones are available to be bought as stolen goods never iPhones.Shopkeepers there simply disassemble iPhones for their parts but never try to sell them because they know it cannot be done.Stolen/unlocked androids are available quite easily though at right places in market.


In the chor bazaar of my city a SHITpple 6s was being sold for rs. 11000 my friend got it few months back and it is working fine. The shopkeeper at first said that it is a refurbished phone but when my friend  bought like 5-6 phones from him he said his distributors got the stolen ones from big cities then flash the os so that it cannot be tracked and eventually they are sold in the market.
I rest my case no more fights, CRapple sucks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2017)

This is not fight,this is constructive debate. I searched a bit on net & also talked to some people & found out that it is possible to unlock an iPhone by replacing some chips & then rewriting the system data on it.However this process will destroy all earlier user data & this process is also very delicate so there is a chance that some essential chip may get damaged rendering the whole iphone useless.Also this process is usually done in China because there they have the required materials(aka chips as almost all chip manufacturers have factories there & knowhow of making/getting custom chips is quite widespread) & tools to do this.

Still this does confirm that security of iPhone is much more than Android phones.Even if unlocked,the user data of iphone is almost impossible to hack unless some serious state agency like FBI is involved.*Anyway here is some food for thought & even if you or anybody else who chose not to respect Apple as a company should at least acknowledge their prowess as a business company((@SaiyanGoku just for info))*:
Race To $1 Trillion: Apple Will Get There First But Buy Amazon
*The current net worth of Apple at the end of June 2017 Quarter is around $750 billion,for comparison India total exports in 2016 was $264 billion & India's foreign currency reserve is around $395 billion.*


----------



## Minion (Sep 9, 2017)

No phone is secure every thing can be hacked so claiming iphones are secure doesn't make any sense as per claims made by apple/iphone users, well most company sell their product by claiming something but in reality most of the time they fail to deliver


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2017)

Minion said:


> No phone is secure every thing can be hacked so claiming iphones are secure doesn't make any sense as per claims made by apple/iphone users, well most company sell their product by claiming something but in reality most of the time they fail to deliver


Nobody made claim here that iphones are secure,it is just that,on an average, iphones are more secure than android phones.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 10, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> This is not fight,this is constructive debate. I searched a bit on net & also talked to some people & found out that it is possible to unlock an iPhone by replacing some chips & then rewriting the system data on it.However this process will destroy all earlier user data & this process is also very delicate so there is a chance that some essential chip may get damaged rendering the whole iphone useless.Also this process is usually done in China because there they have the required materials(aka chips as almost all chip manufacturers have factories there & knowhow of making/getting custom chips is quite widespread) & tools to do this.
> 
> Still this does confirm that security of iPhone is much more than Android phones.Even if unlocked,the user data of iphone is almost impossible to hack unless some serious state agency like FBI is involved.*Anyway here is some food for thought & even if you or anybody else who chose not to respect Apple as a company should at least acknowledge their prowess as a business company((@SaiyanGoku just for info))*:
> Race To $1 Trillion: Apple Will Get There First But Buy Amazon
> *The current net worth of Apple at the end of June 2017 Quarter is around $750 billion,for comparison India total exports in 2016 was $264 billion & India's foreign currency reserve is around $395 billion.*



Head over to xda. The developers there will crack that overpriced junk. Two things about the last line, Gates and his foundations have donated almost half of that figure in the past many years. SHITpple should thank their bhakts for the same. These so called bhakts are everywhere.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2017)

Calling someone bhakts for using/preferring a specific piece of technology makes you an anti-bhakt, not to mention the outright ignorance in your comment.

EDIT :
Let me clarify some things that people here dont seem to know about. 
I have worked on both Android Apps and iOS apps for a time now. My final conclusion based on how both OSes handle apps are this :

Android apps are not sandboxed. You can easily modify the behaviour of other apps from your own. You can access system and kernel level much more easily than you can in iOS. For advanced users, this is a boon, but for regular users, this is a gaping security vulnerability. 
There is no Google Play app signing policy, Google doesnt directly monitor what your app is capable of doing. 
Whereas iOS apps are completely sandboxed starting from iOS 9.0. There is ABSOLUTELY no way of knowing what other apps are installed on the machine, forget trying to tamper with their information. This might seem like a massive caveat but in terms of security, this is pretty good. Apple doesnt allow you to use private APIs, like system or kernel level callbacks, you can use them for own enterprise apps but Apple wont let you publish it to the app store. There is intense and rigorous Q/A monitoring for the apps in the app store. 
Apple protects its users from 3rd party Data Analytics, there is absolutely no way for people to identify a device based on hardware serial number or ID. Uber recently came under a lot of heat from apple for trying to do so, my organization is currently under a lot of heat for trying to do so.
In fact, the checks are so rigorous, my current project is halted until we get some sort of solution directly from apple, whereas the team responsible for android, can proceed without any hiccups.
Is the intense security a good thing  ? I cant say ? But is iOS more secure than android ? There is absolutely no doubt.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Head over to xda. The developers there will crack that overpriced junk. Two things about the last line, Gates and his foundations have donated almost half of that figure in the past many years. SHITpple should thank their bhakts for the same. These so called bhakts are everywhere.


Get a respected xda developer to claim that he can do a better job than FBI did in retrieving user data from a locked iPhone & I will take back anything I have said till now about iphone being relatively more secure than Android.

*Also just as @Nerevarine said,being an anti-bhakt is same as being a bhakt(kinda like one religious fanatic vs another religious fanatic,both may be saying different things but basically both are irrational).

The best example of this would be me(hope nobody takes it in a negative way). I have never owned an Apple device & despite having the money to buy it,I probably will never buy an iphone simply because I can not justify spending more than 15-16k of my money on a mobile phone.However I do see the advantages & features of iPhone & here I am defending a device which I never had & most likely will never own(unless apple release some kind of 15k iphone) against a device which I currently own(Android) & advice people to get unless their usage patterns & expectations specifically prefer iPhone.This is what in my opinion is being rational without any bias.*


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 10, 2017)

Iphones are overpriced just like every other flagship phones from reputable brands.  But does that make it bad ? I am a long time Android user and I can say without any doubt that I am compromising on security in return for all the conveniences of Android.  Iphones are hackable  no doubt but that does not make android better in security front.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get a respected xda developer to claim that he can do a better job than FBI did in retrieving user data from a locked iPhone & I will take back anything I have said till now about iphone being relatively more secure than Android.
> 
> *Also just as @Nerevarine said,being an anti-bhakt is same as being a bhakt(kinda like one religious fanatic vs another religious fanatic,both may be saying different things but basically both are irrational).
> 
> The best example of this would be me(hope nobody takes it in a negative way). I have never owned an Apple device & despite having the money to buy it,I probably will never buy an iphone simply because I can not justify spending more than 15-16k of my money on a mobile phone.However I do see the advantages & features of iPhone & here I am defending a device which I never had & most likely will never own(unless apple release some kind of 15k iphone) against a device which I currently own(Android) & advice people to get unless their usage patterns & expectations specifically prefer iPhone.This is what in my opinion is being rational without any bias.*



Bhai hum haare aap jeete. Khush raho apne 70000 me phone me saath. That xda member's username used to be franco something I don't recall it fully. FBI/CIA will never go to a hacker/cracker who can tell the  whole world that he cracked something which they couldn't. So, they paid an Israeli firms millions of $$'s and entered into an agreement that they will be classified. Watch a documentary on the San Bernardino case.
By bhakt I gave the example of modi bhakts no religion here.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Iphones are overpriced just like every other flagship phones from reputable brands.  But does that make it bad ? I am a long time Android user and I can say without any doubt that I am compromising on security in return for all the conveniences of Android.  Iphones are hackable  no doubt but that does not make android better in security front.


There is no OS that is not hackable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Bhai hum haare aap jeete. Khush raho apne 70000 me phone me saath. That xda member's username used to be franco something I don't recall it fully. FBI/CIA will never go to a hacker/cracker who can tell the  whole world that he cracked something which they couldn't. So, they paid an Israeli firms millions of $$'s and entered into an agreement that they will be classified. Watch a documentary on the San Bernardino case.
> By bhakt I gave the example of modi bhakts no religion here.


Bhai have you even read my post fully or just read the first 2 lines about xda developer.Also have you read @Nerevarine post where he clearly explained why iOS is more secure than Android.Btw I own a Rs.10000 phone & never had or never will buy any phone that cost more than 15000.*You are right about hum haare aap jeete.I guess it is really hard to change people's opinion based on facts alone.I don't know why you or many people hate Apple so much when there are much worse things in the world.*I never hate a company(not even micromax which is far below Apple) because I have seen some of my friends using micromax phones without issue.Sure I won't recommend them but that does not mean I hate micromax to the point that in any thread if somebody recommends micromax I immediately start name calling micromax as shitmax.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 11, 2017)

billubakra said:


> There is no OS that is not hackable.


You clearly don't read the complete posts. Also one need not hack android to get data. That's state of android security unfortunately.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Bhai have you even read my post fully or just read the first 2 lines about xda developer.Also have you read @Nerevarine post where he clearly explained why iOS is more secure than Android.Btw I own a Rs.10000 phone & never had or never will buy any phone that cost more than 15000.*You are right about hum haare aap jeete.I guess it is really hard to change people's opinion based on facts alone.I don't know why you or many people hate Apple so much when there are much worse things in the world.*I never hate a company(not even micromax which is far below Apple) because I have seen some of my friends using micromax phones without issue.Sure I won't recommend them but that does not mean I hate micromax to the point that in any thread if somebody recommends micromax I immediately start name calling micromax as shitmax.



At least micromax doesn't sell overpriced junk. SHITpple is a devil corp. Check their lawsuits against Samsung. To each its own I guess.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> You clearly don't read the complete posts. Also one need not hack android to get data. That's state of android security unfortunately.


Try to extract data from an android device having Knox enabled without hacking.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 11, 2017)

This is lame  You deviated the topic again by referencing a 3rd party enterprise security suite. Just give up


----------



## Minion (Sep 12, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Iphones are overpriced just like every other flagship phones from reputable brands.  But does that make it bad ? I am a long time Android user and I can say without any doubt that I am compromising on security in return for all the conveniences of Android.  Iphones are hackable  no doubt but that does not make android better in security front.



LOL! people here are giving too much important to security a typical phone user will have some movies,tv shows,music files and some porns  maybe so what do you gain by securing these files now you people will say contact information well everyone is selling them be it google,Apple,Microsoft or websites like naukri,monsters so guys you see you can't fully avoid these things if you think security is your main concern then get anything from these 5 phones and please don't say they are expensive
5 most-secure smartphones in the world - The Economic Times


----------



## Minion (Sep 12, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> This is lame  You deviated the topic again by referencing a 3rd party enterprise security suite. Just give up


Bhai sunil if iphones are so secure then why are there so many  nude celebrities leaked photos all over internet personally i would never trust any company with my private data.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2017)

Minion said:


> Bhai sunil if iphones are so secure then why are there so many  nude celebrities leaked photos all over internet personally i would never trust any company with my private data.


That was iCould leak BTW. Dumb celebs uploaded them to iCloud and then started to blame google for the leak.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2017)

Those were actually social engineering/phishing attacks on iCloud accounts & the way social engineering/phishing attack works,a successful attack can bypass any cloud account security.Remember it is not the system that was bypasses/hacked but the information provided by the users that enabled hackers to gain access.

Tim Cook addresses iCloud photos hacking, says major security improvements coming soon


> In his first interview on the subject, Apple Chief Executive Tim Cook said celebrities’ iCloud accounts were compromised when hackers correctly answered security questions to obtain their passwords, or when they were victimized by a phishing scam to obtain user IDs and passwords. He said none of the Apple IDs and passwords leaked from the company’s servers…


*All the security in the world is not going to save somebody who can be tricked into revealing his/her password.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> *All the security in the world is not going to save somebody who can be tricked into revealing his/her password.*


With this new faceid "feature", if you have an identical twin, they could unlock your phone without needing your password. Why would anybody choose this as a primary security measure when it failed twice during the demo itself?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2017)

Every new technology starts with such failures & that's how we learn & improve.As for identical twins that's a rare case & frankly speaking if one can't even trust his identical twin then he has much more serious issues to worry about than having an unlocked phone.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2017)

I sometimes wonder if people actually do their homework before posting about anything they don't work on as professional.   

There are couple of folks here who have given factual examples and yet others are having hard time grasping it lol 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 13, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Try to extract data from an android device having Knox enabled without hacking.


Does all android phones have Knox ? No. If it was an android feature ,then what you say has substance.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 13, 2017)

Minion said:


> LOL! people here are giving too much important to security a typical phone user will have some movies,tv shows,music files and some porns  maybe so what do you gain by securing these files now you people will say contact information well everyone is selling them be it google,Apple,Microsoft or websites like naukri,monsters so guys you see you can't fully avoid these things if you think security is your main concern then get anything from these 5 phones and please don't say they are expensive
> 5 most-secure smartphones in the world - The Economic Times


LOL. Security not same as privacy. Willfully sharing information is not same as somebody stealing/taking it without permission.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 13, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> This is lame  You deviated the topic again by referencing a 3rd party enterprise security suite. Just give up


What about a Samsung phone having Knox enabled? Just try its secure folder feature once.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 13, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Does all android phones have Knox ? No. If it was an android feature ,then what you say has substance.


All Android phones can have Knox installed. Yes stock Android is not having it but something similar is expected in Oreo.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 13, 2017)

Sorry if I offended anyone. Peace.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 13, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> LOL. Security not same as privacy. Willfully sharing information is not same as somebody stealing/taking it without permission.


You know when we apply for an Aadhar card, the page which has the reference number to track the card, it is clearly mentioned that we have agreed to share all information and data with the parties. The last word was different but I hope you get my point.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 13, 2017)

Bro,
just try this on any NON JAILBROKEN iOS device.
create an API that returns backs an NSString having the serial number or the manufacturer id, or IMEI, or UDID. Something that will always remain the same, and uniquely identifies the device, even the mac address would do, or a combination of various fields also will work. Research on this a bit more, and you will find there is ABSOLUTELY no way to do it. , Uber, Twitter, HP, VMWare all have tried, only Uber has been successful, and at a massive consequence

Apple protects its users from 3rd party data analytics, with each version of iOS, the restrictions just become more and more hardened.
I have been given this task for a month now, to investigate if it is even possible. So far, there is absolutely no way to do it. If that's not secure, I do not know what is.
Whereas for android, give any college student 10 bucks and the same can be accomplished on Android easily.

Apple threatened to oust Uber from App Store for ‘fingerprinting’ iPhones

I myself am curious how Uber managed to do it, perhaps by some server side magic.

I am not saying what Apple is doing is absolutely right, for all kinds of demographic. I would never buy an iPhone just because of this many restrictions, but apple does provide a "service" along with the iPhone. Whether you like it or not, depends on you.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> You know when we apply for an Aadhar card, the page which has the reference number to track the card, it is clearly mentioned that we have agreed to share all information and data with the parties. The last word was different but I hope you get my point.


Bro, this is a place to debate and your views are certainly welcomed.  No need to apologize to anyone. But Please stay on topic . Aadhar card has nothing to do with iOS or Android .


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> All Android phones can have Knox installed. Yes stock Android is not having it but something similar is expected in Oreo.


1.Knox is something Samsung offers on its phones only. Not available for all android phones and that is a fact. Irrespective whether other android phones can support them.  2. One of the main cons of android is that not all phones get upgraded to latest OS. Even if Oreo brings new security features, all android phones won't get it and those who manage to get it won't get it soon (except Pixel Series).


----------



## billubakra (Sep 14, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> 1.Knox is something Samsung offers on its phones only. Not available for all android phones and that is a fact. Irrespective whether other android phones can support them.  2. One of the main cons of android is that not all phones get upgraded to latest OS. Even if Oreo brings new security features, all android phones won't get it and those who manage to get it won't get it soon (except Pixel Series).


Bro I am out. Apologies if I offended anyone. Forgive me as I am your junior with limited knowledge. People are running Knox on opo phones btw. Head over to XDA. Peace.


----------

